# Re-Enrolment Medical



## PandemicStrange (15 Dec 2016)

Hey there. Feel free to close this if the questions been asked before. I have searched the forum and did not find anything, so maybe I just dont know the words to search etc. 

Anyways, since im re enrolling im curious to know if I do get scheduled for my medical, would they have a copy of my past medical from previously being enlisted? Or should I try to get photocopies or anything that was signed and handed in the first time for another medical? Reason I ask is because when i first applied to the forces. I applied for reserves. And when I applied for reg force a few years later they had my file on hand from previous. 

Just want to know so I can have all my stuff on hand and ready for when it does happen. Sorry again if this has been posted anywhere as I cant find it. I also tried contacting them and have yet to hear from them.


----------



## mariomike (15 Dec 2016)

PandemicStrange said:
			
		

> im re enrolling





			
				PandemicStrange said:
			
		

> would they have a copy of my past medical from previously being enlisted?



For reference, perhaps,

Re-Enrolment Medical  

will be merged with,

Getting Back In/Re-enrolling Mega Thread  

PMD's (Prior Medical Documents )
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+getting+back+in&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=94JSWI30E4aN8QeVv6xY&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22getting+back+in/Re+Enrolling+megathread+%22+medical

Prior service medical documents  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/119595.0

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## PandemicStrange (15 Dec 2016)

thank you sir.


----------



## mariomike (15 Dec 2016)

PandemicStrange said:
			
		

> thank you sir.



You are welcome.  Good luck.


----------

